# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Vroegtijdig klaarkomen

## Jongejongen

Misschien ben ik hier nog te jong voor, maar ik heb een vraag over iets wat me echt dwars zit. Ik kan sinds ong. 2 jaar klaarkomen (nu 15 jaar). Alleen gaat dit echt heel snel. Soms kom ik wel eens binnen een halve minuut klaar. Is dit vanwege mijn leeftijd, of gewoon omdat dat zo is??

Gr.

----------

